# South African Bloodlines



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

I am looking into trying registered boers. I love the older south african look. What are some good south african bloodlines to look for?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are all South African.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Tenacross- Technically and not so technically. Yes ALL boers originated from South Africa, but some were imported to New Zealand and Australia. So on papers, if a boer has NZ or AU bloodlines, they don't have SA at the end of their registration number.

EandE, if you want the old old look, I suggest Codi/PCI bloodlines. Look up Circle R Bulldog or Kaptein.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We have alot of breeders in our area that advertise they have straight south african bloodlines. Several of my goats are "south african" and I have one older doe that I think "Looks" south african-but it could also be that she is a 6 year old doe too lol! To me the south africans are longer noses and horn set appears a bit wider but what do I know! LOL

Honestly I would want to breed more for good confirmation than for a specific "south african" heritage. I feel like Gotmygoat said-there are, in acutality, alot of south african boers.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Tenacross- Technically and not so technically. Yes ALL boers originated from South Africa, but some were imported to New Zealand and Australia. So on papers, if a boer has NZ or AU bloodlines, they don't have SA at the end of their registration number..


That is my understanding as well. I really like the idea that people can pick the kind of goats that they want to raise. If they like Boers and they want them bred a certain way, that is awesome too. What I don't like quite as much is when the SA and CODI/PCI people act like their goats are the only genuine article when that is not true. It is also not true that anybody that didn't stick with certain phenotypes of Boers over the years since thier importation where "just willy nillly breeding for fads", like *some* SA and CODI/PCI will have you believe. Many of the goats that are dismissed by the "old school" SA breeders as "modern" and thus inferior because they don't look like their goats, are actually very structurally correct and packed with muscle. Just my $0.02.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Tenacross- Technically and not so technically. Yes ALL boers originated from South Africa, but some were imported to New Zealand and Australia. So on papers, if a boer has NZ or AU bloodlines, they don't have SA at the end of their registration number.
> 
> EandE, if you want the old old look, I suggest Codi/PCI bloodlines. Look up Circle R Bulldog or Kaptein.


I agree with what is said... :grouphug:


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

I probably should have been more specific. I just wanted some great names to look for on pedigrees. South African was just the best way to describe what I wanted. Roman Nose, Thick legs, Good quality hind quartes, and nice long ears; good confirmation in general. I know it is also your regimen of feeding but genetics have a lot to do with it. For example if you breed foundation quarter horses you want specific bloodlines to cross with what you already have. I grew up around horses and not so much goats, I was just trying to identify the types of goats to look for by bloodlines.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Giezentanners have a full codi/pci herd, you might just want to go to his site and look through the pedigrees of the animals that catch your eye.
http://www.giezentannerboergoats.com/fu ... dsires.htm


----------

